# Questions to the producers or crew



## Darin

I might be able to arrange some interviews that will be published in our new magazine. Is there any questions you would like to ask them? Like I said, it may appear in the magazine and I think questions of safety is a viable question. I would love to get a list soon so post away!!!


----------



## 2dogs

Darin said:


> I might be able to arrange some interviews that will be published in our new magazine. Is there any questions you would like to ask them? Like I said, it may appear in the magazine and I think questions of safety is a viable question. I would love to get a list soon so post away!!!



I don't think a bunch of us amateurs asking about safety is such a good idea. Sort of like asking an NFL lineman if the game really has to be so rough.


----------



## epicklein22

I would like to know what kind of mods they do to their saws, if any. Do they run aftermarket air filters? Get saws ported? Muffler mods? Run square ground chain? 

Also, what saws do they like to run currently and what is their favorite saw of the good ole days?


----------



## HuskyMike

+1

What saws and Mods. and why?

What chains and Bars?

Questions about things that every day folk can relate to, instead of yarders and dozers and junk.


----------



## mimilkman1

Darin said:


> I might be able to arrange some interviews that will be published in our new magazine. Is there any questions you would like to ask them? Like I said, it may appear in the magazine and I think questions of safety is a viable question. I would love to get a list soon so post away!!!



AS is putting out a magazine? Neat. Where is the subscriber info for when it comes out?

Kyle


----------



## Nailsbeats

How much snuce does the crew go through in a day and how does that compare to the old timers?


----------



## treemandan

oh wow! A fan club! I have a question. Can I be in it? The show that is. Please, please, please, please, please. I promise to really be good. I swear.


----------



## sawyerloggingon

I'd like to know if the outfits involved in this show get paid. Having all those Hollywood camera men and producers running around getting in the way has to affect production, these guys can't be putting up with this for their 15minutes of fame. Also I hope crew gets paid by the hour or is getting extra money too, I've always worked gypo, by the log,load or for scale. I would be very annoyed if these yo yos getting in my way costed me 1 log on my clicker.


----------



## Hlakegollum

HuskyMike said:


> +1
> 
> What saws and Mods. and why?
> 
> What chains and Bars?
> 
> Questions about things that every day folk can relate to, instead of yarders and dozers and junk.



I have been trying to see the number of Jay's saw, but they never show it. I assume a 660.


----------



## cherrycutter

didn't jesse browning do an endorsement for the stihl 660?


----------



## Darin

All fantastic questions. I will get back to you soon once I get some stuff answered. I would love more this stuff probably wont even take place for a few weeks so we have time to come up with more questions.


----------



## Meadow Beaver

What's their favorite brand of chabacca?


----------



## Philbert

Have there been any regulatory consequences from previous episodes? 

For example has any OSHA, USFS, or DNR type agency followed up with one of the companies for safety, harvesting, or environmental practices shown in the earlier episodes?

Did J. Browning ever find out who stole his saw?

Philbert


----------



## Mrs. Jkebxjunke

*Hey*

Whatever happened to the Gustafson Logging team?

My 2 cents here Jesse Browning is a real ####### and doesn't have what it takes, but maybe he will surprise us this season, but I doubt it

He would do better as a DI in the Military in my eyes....


----------



## slowp

How can they have productive crew whin.....oops discussions with an underwater logging crew? 

I was talking to a logger on the phone today, he brought up that the show was starting soon. I mentioned that maybe he could learn how to downhill yard from it. He and I learned about downhill yarding at the same time, on the same sale. Trial and error method. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Meadow Beaver

Do better in the military, LMAO , he would get an azz beatin' so quick it's not even funny.


----------



## cherrycutter

I emailed JM Browning's fanmail and asked if they mod their saws or leave them stock. On the site they have pictures of guys carrying and running 660s I will be very surprised if I get a response back from an actual crew member. I sent the email attn Jesse. I will post it if I get something good.


----------



## aokpops

I like Melvin . We have a lot in common. we both have junk an make it work.


----------



## davej

So is this a show about TP?

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,502444,00.html


----------



## Meadow Beaver

I think Dwayne has got his saws modded a little, cuz they cut pretty smooth.


----------



## HuskyMike

Wasn't Jesse already in the Military? 
I really didn't care for him myself, kinda bossy and into himself i think.


----------



## windthrown

Philbert said:


> Have there been any regulatory consequences from previous episodes?
> 
> For example has any OSHA, USFS, or DNR type agency followed up with one of the companies for safety, harvesting, or environmental practices shown in the earlier episodes?
> 
> Philbert



Indeed they did. Several of the companies had visits from OSHA after the show aired. Some had never seen them before. It was in the Astoria newspaper, also posted here on AS: 

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=72460&highlight=astoria+ax+men


----------



## Kwdog75

I'd like to know where i can get the first season on DVD. I hate watching TV but i stay glued to it when this show is on.


----------



## nilzlofgren

Kwdog75 said:


> I'd like to know where i can get the first season on DVD. I hate watching TV but i stay glued to it when this show is on.


The history channel website.


----------



## treemandan

Do they drugtest?


----------



## Kwdog75

Thanks.


----------



## Metals406

I would like to know if Dwayne will adopt me... Also, he should have his own show.


----------



## Metals406

Sure I'm 31 years old... But think of it this way, diaper changes would only be like one or two a week.:yoyo:


----------



## CHEVYTOWN13

treemandan said:


> Do they drugtest?



Guess that counts me out...:smoking:--->:wave:-->:rocker:-->:computer2:-->:bday:-->:kilt:-->opcorn:after the munchies........:angel:


----------



## stihl 440

*dwayne*



MMFaller39 said:


> I think Dwayne has got his saws modded a little, cuz they cut pretty smooth.



I know that 2171 of his has ATLEAST a muffler mod........:greenchainsaw:


----------



## stihl 440

*No real questions...*

I have no real questions except...Why can't we have more guys like dwayne around? I watched the road to seson two episode a couple days ago...and it looks like Levi switched to husky...395xp to be exact....smart move Levi.....:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Meadow Beaver

stihl 440 said:


> I know that 2171 of his has ATLEAST a muffler mod........:greenchainsaw:



Yeah you can hear rumble, i think he has a 2186.


----------



## stihl 440

*2171*



MMFaller39 said:


> Yeah you can hear rumble, i think he has a 2186.



In one of the episodes you can clearly see CS2171.....I got the series on DVD...:greenchainsaw:


----------



## xxl

stihl 440 said:


> .Why can't we have more guys like dwayne around?


:agree2:

I hope hes back kept the show interesting


----------



## forestryworks

xxl said:


> :agree2:
> 
> I hope hes back kept the show interesting



he is and he did


----------



## Meadow Beaver

WOW you've watched those more than i have, LOL. Then he definetly has it ported.


----------



## Hlakegollum

Kwdog75 said:


> I'd like to know where i can get the first season on DVD. I hate watching TV but i stay glued to it when this show is on.



Baileys has it.


----------



## Kwdog75

Even better, Thanks


----------



## slinger

Metals406 said:


> Sure I'm 31 years old... But think of it this way, diaper changes would only be like one or two a week.:yoyo:



Loggers don't use diapers -- bark and chokers.


----------



## big daddio

*High stumps*

Why do they cut such high stumps? looks like they're leaving a lot of b.f. in the stump.


----------



## scotclayshooter

Why dont they use mechanical Harvesters?
I saw they used a feller buncher to drop the trees so why not a harvester to sned the branches off and buck to lenth and leave in nice piles for the forwarder?


----------



## Meadow Beaver

Or they can get down and make flush stumps.


----------



## parrisw

scotclayshooter said:


> Why dont they use mechanical Harvesters?
> I saw they used a feller buncher to drop the trees so why not a harvester to sned the branches off and buck to lenth and leave in nice piles for the forwarder?



I'm guessing because of the terrain.


----------



## Meadow Beaver

parrisw said:


> *I'm guessing because of the terrain*.



Yeah mechanical harvesters can only go up to certain grades, then it's hand falling only.


----------



## parrisw

MMFaller39 said:


> Yeah mechanical harvesters can only go up to certain grades, then it's hand falling only.



Ya, I'm guessing it would really throw the balance off if it was on steep terrain.


----------



## scotclayshooter

parrisw said:


> I'm guessing because of the terrain.



They had a feller buncher so i guess the terrain wasnt the problem.
The trees looked no bigger than what they use a harvester for here in Scotland.
The feller buncher was managing easy so a harvester would as well IMO.

Im not on about where they used yarders BTW.


----------



## Meadow Beaver

Yeah i'm sure if a harvester went to tip a biggun' on a goatshow it would throw it right backward down the hill.


----------



## parrisw

scotclayshooter said:


> They had a feller buncher so i guess the terrain wasnt the problem.
> The trees looked no bigger than what they use a harvester for here in Scotland.
> The feller buncher was managing easy so a harvester would as well IMO.
> 
> Im not on about where they used yarders BTW.



They used one once in the show what I saw, and it was on flat ground.


----------



## scotclayshooter

parrisw said:


> They used one once in the show what I saw, and it was on flat ground.



Yep thats what im on about!
Just wondered why do it the hard way when a harvester would have done the whole job?


----------



## scotclayshooter

MMFaller39 said:


> Yeah i'm sure if a harvester went to tip a biggun' on a goatshow it would throw it right backward down the hill.



Ive watched harvesters work here on ground so steep you would struggle to walk up it, And the forwarder drivers would refuse to go near it.

The machine tilts on the tracks to stay level.


----------



## parrisw

scotclayshooter said:


> Yep thats what im on about!
> Just wondered why do it the hard way when a harvester would have done the whole job?



Don't know, maybe they don't want to put all the Timber Fallers out of work.


----------



## scotclayshooter

parrisw said:


> Don't know, maybe they don't want to put all the Timber Fallers out of work.



But they were using a feller buncher anyway so there were no timber fallers involved.
Unless they were snedding the branches off and bucking to lenth.

Harvesters seem to be the norm here.


----------



## Meadow Beaver

scotclayshooter said:


> Ive watched harvesters work here on ground so steep you would struggle to walk up it, And the forwarder drivers would refuse to go near it.
> 
> The machine tilts on the tracks to stay level.



You talkin like 80% grade


----------



## Metals406

slinger said:


> Loggers don't use diapers -- bark and chokers.



Actually, you ever wonder why loggers t-shirts don't have sleeves? That's why. :greenchainsaw:

My wife was always like, "Why do all your shirts have the sleeves missing?" 

And I'd say, "No TP in the berries honey... Improvise and overcome!" LOL


----------



## 056 kid

Plenty of natural tp out east...in the summer..


----------



## scotclayshooter

MMFaller39 said:


> You talkin like 80% grade



Ok i maybe overdid it lol 40 degrees would be more like it.

Harvester heads on a forwarder is fairly common here also. That way they do the whole job right to where the trucks can load themselves.


----------



## wilbilt

Metals406 said:


> Actually, you ever wonder why loggers t-shirts don't have sleeves? That's why. :greenchainsaw:



Revelations like this are why I visit this forum. Important tips for every day life can only be obtained from the true source, not some TV show.

I'll have to file the t-shirt tip for future use. And I won't care what my neighbors think, LOL.


----------



## J.Walker

*Suggestion to the producers*

Maybe as a sidebar during the show they could have some fellers go to TreeSlinger' shop to pick up and test some saws like a woodsported 660 or a 372xpw.


----------



## slinger

wilbilt said:


> Revelations like this are why I visit this forum. Important tips for every day life can only be obtained from the true source, not some TV show.
> 
> I'll have to file the t-shirt tip for future use. And I won't care what my neighbors think, LOL.



I have arrived home without 1 sock before


----------



## Gologit

slinger said:


> I have arrived home without 1 sock before



Well, I should hope so. You wouldn't want to bring the _other_ sock home, too.


----------



## forestryworks

J.Walker said:


> Maybe as a sidebar during the show they could have some fellers go to TreeSlinger' shop to pick up and test some saws like a woodsported 660 or a 372xpw.



now, now... fellers are common men, fallers are a different breed.


----------



## slowp

It is too cold to not have sleeves! Buy extra long shirts and use the extra.
Or, do like your mama said and always carry a hanky! Or kleenex. Geesh. 

For you who are wondering why they are falling by hand, it is the Oregon Coast. The soils can get pretty wet during the 10 month and sometimes longer rainy season. Machinery compacts the wet soils, even when the processor makes an effort to run on the top of the slash, the skidder will knock that off and the dirt might get muddy. Terrain is another factor. Self leveling or no, it'll still tip over at some point. 

Cable yarding can go all winter long if the snow doesn't get too deep, and the road to the landing holds up.


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> It is too cold to not have sleeves! Buy extra long shirts and use the extra.
> Or, do like your mama said and always carry a hanky! Or kleenex. Geesh.
> 
> For you who are wondering why they are falling by hand, it is the Oregon Coast. The soils can get pretty wet during the 10 month and sometimes longer rainy season. Machinery compacts the wet soils, even when the processor makes an effort to run on the top of the slash, the skidder will knock that off and the dirt might get muddy. Terrain is another factor. Self leveling or no, it'll still tip over at some point.
> 
> Cable yarding can go all winter long if the snow doesn't get too deep, and the road to the landing holds up.



...and the crew doesn't drag up and head for town 'cause they're tired of digging choker holes in the snow.


----------



## mtfallsmikey

The modded saw question came up during an interview on the Road dog Trucking channel on Sirius last year...Mr. Browing said all of their saws are modded....and I'll ask too...where is Gustavsons?...
How did y'all like the 'ole Mac sitting on the middle of the table at Camp 18?


----------



## slowp

Gologit said:


> ...and the crew doesn't drag up and head for town 'cause they're tired of digging choker holes in the snow.



They'd never even think about doing that!:monkey:

Logging by braille, I'm amazed that they find most of the logs. I'd expect to find too many missed, which means come back and relog it, and those units would be good. I hate having to wallow/flounder after the crew. There's usually a trampled down trail. Snow is not fun for working in.


----------



## Metals406

slowp said:


> They'd never even think about doing that!:monkey:
> 
> Logging by braille, I'm amazed that they find most of the logs. I'd expect to find too many missed, which means come back and relog it, and those units would be good. I hate having to wallow/flounder after the crew. There's usually a trampled down trail. Snow is not fun for working in.



LOL, logging by braille, I like it! We always drug a grain shovel down the hill with us if the snow was deep. It's surprising how you can still see the logs under the snow, as the shape of the log is usually on the snows surface. If you can't see some of them, you would run into them and uncover them with other turns.

There are the two extremes that make logging crappy. Snow and cold, or hot and dusty. I don't think people appreciate how much water you have to drink when your logging in 90°+... Or how dusty it becomes. You can drive within a mile of a yarder when it's hot, and see a dust plume from the yarding... Like a truck driving down a dirt road.


----------



## J.Walker

Hope the show is repeated during the week. 10 PM is about 1 1/2 hours past my bed time. With out sun light I can't make it till 9 PM.


----------



## Stein

scotclayshooter said:


> They had a feller buncher so i guess the terrain wasnt the problem.
> The trees looked no bigger than what they use a harvester for here in Scotland.
> The feller buncher was managing easy so a harvester would as well IMO.
> 
> Im not on about where they used yarders BTW.



That episode (I just watched it) they were cutting a small plot - 20 acres. They didn't normally cut such small plots, but jobs were scarce so they took it. It was the first flat plot that they had cut in a while. They contracted the feller buncher, as they don't own one.


----------



## AOD

I am wondering what happened to Melvin and Darrell's companies. I see that Levi has gone to work for Pihl.


----------



## wvlogger

I would like to know what dwayne has had done to his jonsered. it sounds SWEET!!!!!!!!!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## slowp

Metals406 said:


> LOL, logging by braille, I like it! We always drug a grain shovel down the hill with us if the snow was deep. It's surprising how you can still see the logs under the snow, as the shape of the log is usually on the snows surface. If you can't see some of them, you would run into them and uncover them with other turns.
> 
> There are the two extremes that make logging crappy. Snow and cold, or hot and dusty. I don't think people appreciate how much water you have to drink when your logging in 90°+... Or how dusty it becomes. You can drive within a mile of a yarder when it's hot, and see a dust plume from the yarding... Like a truck driving down a dirt road.



I usually find the logs in the snow by tripping over them. Sometimes the same way in the summer. 

Nah, I just have to wait for the snow to melt and then rewalk the unit. Meanwhile, if the crew is still in the area, they are nervous because they don't want to go back.


----------



## Metals406

slowp said:


> I usually find the logs in the snow by tripping over them. Sometimes the same way in the summer.
> 
> Nah, I just have to wait for the snow to melt and then rewalk the unit. Meanwhile, if the crew is still in the area, they are nervous because they don't want to go back.



Hey! Think of it this way... You have one more sense than the average person has... Tripping sense. You could use it to fight crime!
*
Sargent:* _"How was the killer stopped?"
_
*Detective:* _"Some gal tripped over him while he was crouched down... Her knee snapped his neck"._

LOL


----------



## Philbert

What did we learn from the first episode of the second season:

1) When square filing chain - please lift your file up on the return pass.

2) WEAR YOUR CHAPS!!!

3) If you are going to 'get into' underwater logging, first learn how to operate your boat.

Disappointed.

Philbert


----------



## slowp

You forgot, don't baby your car when going up to the landing. I saw a car about the same clearance, make it up all the way. It was fishtailing pretty bad in the mud, and somebody mentioned "redlining" but it made it and the two rigging guys weren't too awfully late. Later on, the Subaru Crummie became a legend. But that was a different car.


----------



## RPM

slowp said:


> You forgot, don't baby your car when going up to the landing. I saw a car about the same clearance, make it up all the way. It was fishtailing pretty bad in the mud, and somebody mentioned "redlining" but it made it and the two rigging guys weren't too awfully late. Later on, the Subaru Crummie became a legend. But that was a different car.



1983 Subaru GL turbo 4dr hatchback 4WD........the ultimate bush crummie!


----------



## Metals406

What's up with the boss's making this about competition this year? They sat in their rigs and admitted it? 

Jesse seemed like he wanted to have a flipout--but instead he just stared into the trees... I think he's mentally unstable... Or really trying hard to control his temper... Which is frying his brain.

The first episode was "meh"... I give it a 4 out of 10.

*CAMERA MAN:* _"I'm just trying to do my job".
_
*JESSE:* _"Stressful... Job... New..." _ *twitch*


----------



## redprospector

Well, if I were able to ask the producers a question I guess it would be;

What the :censored: were you thinking?

Andy


----------



## weimedog

I happen to have rasied 6 kids. Four boys and two girls. I think Jesse is a good kid trying to please his dad and the pressure is enhanced with camera's asking him to grow real time in front of a national audience. 

A little drama for the show..but probably a little more than just show in his mind. AND now HE gets to watch his growth on TV.

Good stuff.

And as a father with a similar personality in my pack..I appreciate his plight and would have done thing a little differently in retrospect. You parents out there..this is more than just about logging and the equipment. Same with you wanabe bosses!

I hope the Brownings repeat the performance of last season!

(That "Aqua clown" is a disaster waiting to happen!)

You producers are doing a good job! Those with life experience can see this is more than just about the mechanical stuff and possibly see some parralells in their own life! Learn here and adjust at home/work.

I would ask you do little side segement where the guys on the show can brag a bit about what makes their equipment right for them..this would drag the equipment manufacturers in as well as sponsership bucks. Have this include safety discussions as well.....talk about chaps after the slash and gash on this first episode....have a quick bit about the situation that led to the kickback some time during the show.


----------



## Stein

weimedog said:


> I think Jesse is a good kid trying to please his dad and the pressure is enhanced with camera's asking him to grow real time in front of a national audience.
> 
> A little drama for the show..but probably a little more than just show in his mind. AND now HE gets to watch his growth on TV.



I think that all of them have had a chance to see how they looked on TV last season and they didn't like it. It will be better this year. Jesse made a concerted effort to not make himself look like an ass.

Also, the film crew has already spoken as much in episode one as they did all last season. They should not be seen nor heard.


----------



## stinkbait

> How did y'all like the 'ole Mac sitting on the middle of the table at Camp 18?



I wish I had that saw. I thought it was a 797 at first, but I think that it was a gear drive saw with a 1/2" chain on it. Not sure though.


----------



## ale

*The Dethlefs*

Dwayne and Dustin Dethlefs are the only reasons to watch in my opinion. They need their own show! The father-son dynamic between those two balanced with learning the ways of timber falling, is TV gold.

Nobody cares about the load count....I mean all things are not equal so why make it a contest? 

Don't get me wrong...I really like the show. Itjust could be so much better if the producers would stop the constant flashbacks, re-caps and same ol' footage over and over again.


----------



## Metals406

ale said:


> Dwayne and Dustin Dethlefs are the only reasons to watch in my opinion. They need their own show! The father-son dynamic between those two balanced with learning the ways of timber falling, is TV gold.
> 
> Nobody cares about the load count....I mean all things are not equal so why make it a contest?
> 
> Don't get me wrong...I really like the show. Itjust could be so much better if the producers would stop the constant flashbacks, re-caps and same ol' footage over and over again.



I agree! Give them their own show!!!


----------



## Gologit

ale;1418020
Nobody cares about the load count....I mean all things are not equal so why make it a contest?
[/QUOTE said:


> Good post. The load count is important to us only in the sense that it keeps track of production. It has nothing to do with a "contest"
> 
> The whole contest thing is just stupid. When you're logging you're in a contest with the weather, the terrain, the timber, the machinery, and most of all, with time. You're not in a contest with other logging outfits.


----------



## ericjeeper

*Aqua logging*

This is not something new.. They were dragging up logs out of lake Superior a few years ago.. Until the EPA stepped in and said they were stirring up to much crap from the bottom.. sheesh it will settle back to the bottom.
These old logs are basically old growth trees preserved under water. The growth rings are tighter than modern wood. Sort of like pulling a piece of doug fir or pine out of a 150 year old house.. the growth rings are so much tighter than today's genetically engineered trees. That is what makes them valuable as well as the colors too I suppose.
Here is a link to read up on some 10 year old news.
http://www.motherearthnews.com/Nature-Community/1998-10-01/Centuries-Old-Logs-Harvested.aspx


----------



## pickwood

DITTO! Andy


----------



## ozzy42

ale said:


> Dwayne and Dustin Dethlefs are the only reasons to watch in my opinion. They need their own show! The father-son dynamic between those two balanced with learning the ways of timber falling, is TV gold.
> 
> Nobody cares about the load count....I mean all things are not equal so why make it a contest?
> 
> Don't get me wrong...I really like the show. Itjust could be so much better if the producers would stop the constant flashbacks, re-caps and same ol' footage over and over again.




It is the same stuff they did with the crabbing show,trying to make it a direct competition between the COs..

Bigger is not allways better.


----------



## Racerboy832

Bring Melvin back. True little guy trying to make a living.. That's what American is all about.


----------



## treebilly

Honestly I didn`t catch the premier. I was busy looking for a chip truck. Dwayne is the real deal in my mind the rest are babies or enjoying the camera. My wife will tell you that in my sleep anybody can mess with trees on a mountain , it takes someone with talent to do the same tree in a residential setting. Not to upset you loggers, but [put that 120` tree in a city lot and see how you do it. I`m not picking on you but...... the show tries to make your job sound a lot more exciting than it is. I won`t ever say that it isn`t dangerous but damn the producers are trying to make it sound like you`re taming lions or tigers. Honestly I think that more risk are taken trimming than anywhere else. I do like that the business as a whole is getting recognition but the show puts a lot of b.s. on loads and hooking chokers. That and Jesse throwing his hard hat. If a camera was to follow me around they would probably get bored until I got a nasty take down or got of work.


----------



## treebilly

PS. Melvin reminds me of my boss. Trip over a dollar to pick up a dime.
He was one of the best to watch though and he hung in there with the boys pretty well.


----------



## klicknative

For the guys that were asking why they were using a feller-buncher instead of a harvester, the wood was too big. Out here feller-bunchers are a lot more common than harvesters. The way it's done here east of the Cascades on a mechanized side is they use a grapple skidder and bring the wood in tree length; guts, feathers and all. they have a dangle head processor or a stroke delimber at the landing. I run an old JD490D with a Fabtek 4 roller head (harvester) but we do mostly small wood thinings. Sometimes, when the spacing is too close to use the 490 in the brush I just stay on the landing and use the machine as a processor.


----------



## 2dogs

klicknative said:


> For the guys that were asking why they were using a feller-buncher instead of a harvester, the wood was too big. Out here feller-bunchers are a lot more common than harvesters. The way it's done here east of the Cascades on a mechanized side is they use a grapple skidder and bring the wood in tree length; guts, feathers and all. they have a dangle head processor or a stroke delimber at the landing. I run an old JD490D with a Fabtek 4 roller head (harvester) but we do mostly small wood thinings. Sometimes, when the spacing is too close to use the 490 in the brush I just stay on the landing and use the machine as a processor.



Pics?


----------



## klicknative

Not yet, I keep forgeting to take my camera.


----------



## slowp

There's a Timco sitting in my neighbor's yard. Want a picture? I don't think they'd shoot me although it does say STAY BACK 250 FEET on it.


----------



## alderman

*So you don't think*



davej said:


> So is this a show about TP?
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,502444,00.html


Political B****S****

If using recycled paper were cheaper and more efficient, every paper company in the world would be doing it. What are you going to do with all the residual wood from the saw mills, burn it like we did in the olden days?


I work in one of the biggest papermills on the West Coast and in 34 years I've yet to see chips that would have come from old growth wood. 
Al Gore's got more old growth fir built into his front porch than we've used in the last quarter century.


----------



## wvlogger

Al Gore's got more old growth fir built into his front porch than we've used in the last quarter century.[/QUOTE]

:jawdrop: :agree2::agree2::agree2:


----------



## weimedog

Are there any "Board Members" on the show or connected to those on the show? 

How about selling to those on the show?


----------



## slowp

*Carriage Clamps Stuck*

So, when the clamps on the carriage seized up, why didn't they do like everyone around here does, and slack off on the skyline so the carriage would be on the ground? 

And how could the logs get out of control on the downhill yarding with such a nice, flat, runout--just like one is supposed to have for safe downhill yarding?

Me thinks the scripting does not fit the terrain.


----------

